# HP ENVY 5530 will NOT print in win 8.1



## Aaaaaahhhhhhhhh (May 14, 2015)

*Product Name: HP ENVY 5530 *
*Operating System: **Microsoft Windows 8 (64-bit)*

Is there a proper fix for the below yet? This has been going on for months and still no fix. I bought this printer 4 days as there were many good online recommendations, but these have been overshadowed by the below:

New HP ENVY 5530 wireless printer bought 4 days ago. Will NOT print a single document in Windows 8 or 8.1. It's scanning perfectly, I can also print from my Android HP eprint App perfectly. The printer is showing as connected and working properly (as evidenced by printing ability from other device).

When I go to File >> Print, the printer always shows up as being _*offline*_ when it is online and ready.

I have tried all the below fixes:
*FIX 1:*



Check if both the laptop and printer are connected to the same wireless.
*Result*: They are.

*FIX 2:*



Uninstall the Printer Software
Rename the HPBXPSRENDER.DLL to HPBXPSRENDER.OLD, (located in C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3 for 64 bit, and C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3 for 32 bit)
Reinstall the Printer Software

*Result*: FAIL - THERE IS NO HPBXPSRENDER.DLL

*FIX 3:*



 Unplug everything, leave for 60 secs, re-plug
*Result*: FAIL

*FIX 4:*



 Turn off Firewall
*Result*: FAIL

*FIX 5:*



 Download Microsoft Fix It Tool - Hotflix
 Run Program
*Result*: FAIL - I get the message "The Update is not applicable to your computer"


Please Help:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I bought this printer days ago.... This has been going on for months


How could this be _Going on for months_ when you have only had the printer for _4 days_? 
First, go to Search and type *services.msc* and press enter. In the Services windows scroll down to *Print Spooler*. Double click this. Make sure the *Startup* type is _Automatic_, and the services is *Started*. 
Then try these suggestions: HP Single-Function and Multifunction Printers - 'Printer is offline' Message Displays on the Computer and the Printer Will Not Print: Windows 8 | HP®*Support


----------



## Aaaaaahhhhhhhhh (May 14, 2015)

Google the issue.
It's been going on for months.
Didn't show up in any of the reviews when I was buying it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then try these suggestions:  HP Single-Function and Multifunction Printers - 'Printer is offline' Message Displays on the Computer and the Printer Will Not Print: Windows 8 | HP®*Support
I _did_ Google it, and that is where I came up with the solution in the link in the quote above.


----------

